# b-day



## robo mantis (Dec 21, 2006)

hey guys its my b-day tomorrow (december 22) i'll be turning 14


----------



## padkison (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats! You were almost a Xmas baby.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah  i was due by thanksgiving lol but i stayed in a month longer lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Robo!

My birthday is Feb. 28th (should have been the 29th!! :lol: )


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 22, 2006)

Wooot!! Happy B-Day!!! Don't party too hardy! :twisted:


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 22, 2006)

lol i wont party hard don't worry thanks everyone


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy B Day. 14? wow you're a youngin.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy B'day Robo mantis. You sure know more about mantis than me when i was 14. Mine is a week later, youngster like yourself is making me looking older every year! :wink:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday robo!!

Wow I dont think I even remember my 14th birthday. It was almost 15 years ago afterall.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks guy


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy birthday  

Have a great day.


----------



## Orin (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 24, 2006)

woop, hadnt looked on the board for a few days, happy birthday robo mantis


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks all


----------

